# Pen Turning Workshop



## Sappheiros (Oct 7, 2015)

I've finally got my whole pen turning workshop set up.  I've got a drill press and miter saw set up on my workbench and next to it, of course, I've got my Delta 46-460 lathe!  Can't wait to get started!

I thought I could just have my lathe sitting on the workbench, but I sure did not realize the weight of it!  I had to order the stand and wait for that to arrive and finally get that all set up.  Next step is familiarizing myself with my new tools and then I can get started with the turning!  Definitely more to come!





Sorry for all the edits!  I finally got it at an acceptable size!  Yikes!


----------



## Edgar (Oct 7, 2015)

Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing some of your creations


----------



## Penultimate (Oct 7, 2015)

Nice setup, the addiction begins.


----------



## jsolie (Oct 7, 2015)

Looks like a good setup!


----------



## KenV (Oct 7, 2015)

It will not look that neat for long!!


----------



## CREID (Oct 7, 2015)

No, No, No. It looks like you will be able to find stuff and efficiently get stuff done. This just won't do! You need to clutter it up a LOT. Trust me, it's the only way.

Curt


----------



## Rockytime (Oct 7, 2015)

You have just fallen into the money pit. You'll love swimming in it. Now the fun begins. Congratulations on a nice start.


----------



## Heartwoodturning (Oct 8, 2015)

It's so exciting when new machines are in the workshop waiting to create wonderful things.  Congratulations and good luck.  I always put clear plastic over open boxes near machines that cause dust.  I can still see what I need and the boxes don't fill with shavings and dust.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 8, 2015)

Get a shop vac or a proper dust collection system.  Your wife will thank you not to be dripping wood and plastic shavings all over her carpet every time you step into the house for a drink or what have you ... You will also cut down quite a bit on allergic reactions for you and your family, and for that you will thank us all for steering you in the right direction on this particular score.


----------



## randyrls (Oct 8, 2015)

Avi;  I will add to what Skie said.  CA, aka cyanoacrylate, aka superglue we use for blanks and finishing can cause allergic reactions.  I would recommend a pair of goggles when turning and a filter mask when using CA.  Protect your eyes and lungs.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 8, 2015)

Uhh ... wasn't referring to JUST the superglue.

Certain woods can cause allergic reactions ... many people here consider the dust from cocobolo to be toxic, for example.  Also, allergic reactions to fumes from slightly under cured acrylics, or epoxy compounds while turning ...

Also, if you work any metals in your little shop...  metal dusts can cause health issues too.  You don't really NEED a 1 micron filter dust collection setup, but from what I can see, you haven't even got a shop vac which will at least filter down to around 20 micron...


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 8, 2015)

Congrats on the set up! Lots of fun for sure.

Add a grinder/sharpening system to your tool line up. Most of your chisels will need sharpening right out of the box and will dull and need touching up to keep a super sharp edge. A dull tool will mean a frustrating experience and can be a hazard.

Good luck!


----------



## Rink (Oct 8, 2015)

great set-up.  Congrats, welcome, and bid your money farewell !!!


----------



## Sappheiros (Oct 8, 2015)

Rockytime said:


> You have just fallen into the money pit. You'll love swimming in it. Now the fun begins. Congratulations on a nice start.



I'm ready to buy the fancy blanks!  I just have to practice first so I don't waste my money.



Skie_M said:


> Get a shop vac or a proper dust collection system.



I've got a shop vac in there, it was just behind me when I took the picture.  Otherwise, I've got the mighty broom!



randyrls said:


> Avi;  I will add to what Skie said.  CA, aka cyanoacrylate, aka superglue we use for blanks and finishing can cause allergic reactions.  I would recommend a pair of goggles when turning and a filter mask when using CA.  Protect your eyes and lungs.



When I bought the miter saw, I also got the protective glasses and a good mask to wear.  The only thing missing is a little heater for when it really gets cold, but I have some time to go.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Oct 8, 2015)

Look at all the wall space he has to hang stuff on!  It's too neat and orderly looking, that probably will not last long!


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 8, 2015)

Sappheiros said:


> Rockytime said:
> 
> 
> > You have just fallen into the money pit. You'll love swimming in it. Now the fun begins. Congratulations on a nice start.
> ...



Use that shop vac ... it's the dust that gets thrown into the air from sanding that you really have to look out for.  Sometimes it's fine enough to just suspend in the air.  Do yourself a favor and turn the lights out after you work and shine a laser light in the air at face level and check what kind of dust you have in your shop ...


You may also want to go ahead and invest in an air filtration system for airborne dust removal.  Simple systems are actually pretty easy to build .... box fan with a filter attached, replace filter once a month, leave it running and circulating air round your shop.


----------



## ChewTerr (Oct 8, 2015)

Looking great!  Be sure you keep the first pen you make with all your new tools!  While it's fun to give gifts, the first new pen will mean more to you than to anyone else!  Also, don't forget a radio for your shop.  Pens provably turn out better when turned to Led Zeppelin!


----------



## Drewboy22 (Oct 8, 2015)

ChewTerr said:


> Looking great!  Be sure you keep the first pen you make with all your new tools!  While it's fun to give gifts, the first new pen will mean more to you than to anyone else!  Also, don't forget a radio for your shop.  Pens provably turn out better when turned to Led Zeppelin!



LOL, I was thinking the same thing lastnight :biggrin::music:


----------



## Sappheiros (Oct 8, 2015)

ChewTerr said:


> Looking great!  Be sure you keep the first pen you make with all your new tools!  While it's fun to give gifts, the first new pen will mean more to you than to anyone else!  Also, don't forget a radio for your shop.  Pens provably turn out better when turned to Led Zeppelin!



I originally told my father that he would get my first pen, but I had him pick out his favorite blank instead and when I get the hang of it, he'll get that one!


----------



## WriteON (Oct 8, 2015)

Ditto on Safety. Protect your face, eyes, nose, mouth..... no loose clothing or jewelry. Have fun.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 9, 2015)

And contrary to his online handle, even the naked turner turns wood while wearing clothing... but I probably did NOT have to give you that image.


----------



## 79spitfire (Oct 10, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> And contrary to his online handle, even the naked turner turns wood while wearing clothing... but I probably did NOT have to give you that image.



I think I'm scarred for life now...

That's a nice setup, It's making me think I need do some re-arranging of my shed.

Yes, dust collection may not be a big deal now, but after a few dozen pens, or a late night, dust collection will become a problem...


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 10, 2015)

I need to eventually start work BUILDING my shed.... but first I have to go downtown and check out the current building codes, possibly apply for a building permit, and then obtain the materials ...


Thankfully, I already have the tools I need (aside from making the proper jigs).  I'll be building one of the "portable sized" dust collection units from Harbor Freight (probably their 2HP model) into the wall of the shed for noise reduction.


And sorry for scarring you for life.


----------



## Sappheiros (Oct 10, 2015)

Well, the plan for me is to start small and work my way up.  Don't worry, I won't quit my day job!  I need the money to keep this spending up!


----------



## janet0 (Oct 12, 2015)

Looks like a good setup!


----------

